# Offener Brief Schleppangelverbot M-V



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

Wir helfen gerne und veröffentlichen gerne diesen nachfolgenden offenen Brief



*Offener Brief Schleppangelverbot M-V​*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Abgeordnete, 

anbei ein Offener Brief zu einem „Schildbürgerstreich“ im Verfahren zur Änderung der Küstenfischereiverordnung, die demnächst ansteht. Ich bitte Sie herzlich, sich den Brief aufmerksam durchzulesen. Diejenigen von Ihnen, die direkt an der Verabschiedung der KüfVO beteiligt sind, bitte ich auch um Durchsicht des gesamten Vorganges (wobei alle anderen sicher auch ihren „Spass“ daran haben werden), um die Begründungen zur Änderung der KüfVO, die Ihnen vom Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz MV vorgelegt werden oder wurden, aus einem Blickwinkel, der möglicherweise weniger verfärbt ist, als der der Ministeriumsvertreter, zu erklären.

Herunterladen können Sie die „Anekdoten aus dem Amt“ hier: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/42419444/Dokumente_KuefVO_BAC_112013.zip


Freundliche Grüße



Andreas Nitschke

2. Vorsitzender

Boots-Angler-Club e.V.

www.bootsanglerclub.de



*Hier der Offene Brief im Wortlaut:*


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief Schleppangelverbot M-V*

Hier wird das auch diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=274385


----------



## Silvio.i (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief Schleppangelverbot M-V*

"Wir akzeptieren ...." Da schließe ich mich mal aus. Ich soll also in Bereichen nicht mehr angeln, in denen Der Fischer Netze stellen darf, der Brandungsangler seine Würmer badet, der Spinnfischer sein Köder wirf, weil ...... (?) ... nur weil ich es kann??? Ist doch wohl ein Scherz, oder? Es gibt nur einen Gerechtigkeitsgrundsatz: ALLE oder KEINER!


----------



## detlefb (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief Schleppangelverbot M-V*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> "Wir akzeptieren ...." Da schließe ich mich mal aus. Ich soll also in Bereichen nicht mehr angeln, in denen Der Fischer Netze stellen darf, der Brandungsangler seine Würmer badet, der Spinnfischer sein Köder wirf, weil ...... (?) ... nur weil ich es kann??? Ist doch wohl ein Scherz, oder? Es gibt nur einen Gerechtigkeitsgrundsatz: ALLE oder KEINER!



Von mir aus darfst du dich da gerne auschließen. Dein Verweis auf auf ALLE oder KEINER zieht da in meinen Augen in keinster Weise, wenn man nicht selber einmal etwas unternimmt. 

Mag sein das in diesem Brief *wir* und *ich* nicht eindeutig zu differenzieren sind. 
Trotzem ziehe ich persönlich vor dem Verfasser dieses Schreibens aber erst einmal ganz tief den Hut.  
Damit hat sich jemand persönlich ganz weit aus dem Fenster gelegt und klar Roß und Reiter genannt.
Den Unterzeichner dieses Schreiben kenne ich persönlich.

Sorry aber " Silvio.i " ist für mich erst einmal ein Nobody der bequem aus der zweiten Reihe schießt.
Deshalb kommentiere ich das hier entsprechend.

Mag sein das ich mich mit meiner Einschätzung darin täusche, dafür wäre z.B. die PN Funktion dann eine geignete Möglichkeit mit mir in Kontakt zu treten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief Schleppangelverbot M-V*

Ich hab eine noch einfachere Lösung: Die Angler sollen sofort jedes Engagement bzgl. der Meerforelle einstellen. 

Dann gibt es die Mefo in ein paar Jahren in heimischen Gefilden nichtmehr und deswegen auch nichts zu schützen und alle wären zufrieden.

Es kann doch nicht sein, das ein Fisch ausschliesslich durch Gelder und Arbeitsstunden aus den Reihen der Angler am Leben gehalten wird, und wir Angler die ersten und einzigen (Kormorane, Wasserkraftwerke, Fischer dürfen weitermachen) sind, welche Restriktionen auferlegt bekommen.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie abseits der Realität Menschen sein müssen, die so argumentieren!


----------



## detlefb (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief Schleppangelverbot M-V*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine noch einfachere Lösung: Die Angler sollen sofort jedes Engagement bzgl. der Meerforelle einstellen.
> 
> Dann gibt es die Mefo in ein paar Jahren in heimischen Gefilden nichtmehr und deswegen auch nichts zu schützen und alle wären zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Gut das nicht alle so denken, sonst würde immer noch Dünnsäure in der Nordsee verklappt werden.... Die Erde ist viel komplexer als schwarz und weiss und eben keine Scheibe.#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief Schleppangelverbot M-V*

Und was genau ist an meinem Gedankengang aus deiner Sicht falsch?


----------

